# Assistant cook, wtf?



## Rascal

I just noticed under my moniker I'm an assistant?  How bloody dare you!!!

Russ


----------



## Katie H

This is a title that is not meant to be offensive or degrading.  Members' titles change as their posting activity increases.


If you look at the titles of others, you will see a variety of titles.


For example, a member may be called an executive chef and, yet, not be a chef at all but a cook-at-home person.


Be patient.  You will see your titles change as you become more active.


----------



## Wyshiepoo

Rascal said:


> I just noticed under my moniker I'm an assistant?  How bloody dare you!!!
> 
> Russ



Stop complaining and get on with the veg prep.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rascal said:


> I just noticed under my moniker I'm an assistant?  How bloody dare you!!!
> 
> Russ



_*"A gravedigger is the only person that starts at the top and works his way down"*_


----------



## Cheryl J

Wyshiepoo said:


> Stop complaining and get on with the veg prep.


----------



## roadfix

Heck, the only reason I'm still here is because I love my title!


----------



## JustJoel

I’m currently a “sous chef” which suits me, I think. Isn’t it “Peter’s Principle” that we all rise to our own level of incompetence? Besides, at this point in my life, I’d rather not have the responsibility of being an exec chef, or God forbid, “Chef Extraordinaire!”


----------



## Rascal

I was only joking ya know. Lol.
Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

With all of your crabbing, *Russ*, you managed enough posts to bump yourself up to "Cook".  You got yourself promoted.

See how this works???


----------



## Rocklobster

Cooking Goddess said:


> With all of your crabbing, *Russ*, you managed enough posts to bump yourself up to "Cook".  You got yourself promoted.
> 
> As a cook you've given yourself a whole lot more responsibility with no pay raise..you should have kept yer yap shut..


----------



## Josie1945

Rascal said:


> I was only joking ya know. Lol.
> Russ


  Russ, I thought you were funny 

Josie


----------



## Rascal

Rocklobster said:


> Cooking Goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all of your crabbing, *Russ*, you managed enough posts to bump yourself up to "Cook".  You got yourself promoted.
> 
> As a cook you've given yourself a whole lot more responsibility with no pay raise..you should have kept yer yap shut..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I saw that yesterday. Had a wee chuckle.lmao.
> 
> Russ
Click to expand...


----------



## blissful

lol, now you are a lowly paid cook, lol you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Rascal

blissful said:


> lol, now you are a lowly paid cook, lol you have a good sense of humor.



Lol, I also tell funny stories, things that just happen to me. My nana was the funniest person I ever knew. Runs in the family,lol.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

I am an _Executive Chef_, and I still have to prep, and wash dishes. What's up with that?

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I am an _Executive Chef_, and I still have to prep, and wash dishes. What's up with that?
> 
> CD


You don't have any Minions.  Gotta get some Minions...I don't think Psycho-Poodle counts, except as a pre-wash Minion.


----------



## Cheryl J

I want a Minion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here you go...


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you.  I've got my banaaannnaaas ready....!


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't have any Minions.  Gotta get some Minions...I don't think Psycho-Poodle counts, except as a pre-wash Minion.



Psycho-poodle can make ANY plate or pan look _perfectly_ clean. I'm not sure the health department would approve of his methods of cleaning those plates and pans. He uses the same methods to clean the kitchen floor, and his private parts. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't have any Minions.  Gotta get some Minions...I don't think Psycho-Poodle counts, except as a pre-wash Minion.


I _knew_ my kitchen was missing something! Minions, of course! But I’m all out of cupboard space.


----------



## Janet H

JustJoel said:


> I _knew_ my kitchen was missing something! Minions, of course! But I’m all out of cupboard space.



I heard that there is a nesting set - stacks nicely like measuring cups


----------



## dragnlaw

caseydog said:


> Psycho-poodle can make ANY plate or pan look _perfectly_ clean. I'm not sure the health department would approve of his methods of cleaning those plates and pans. He uses the same methods to clean the kitchen floor, and his private parts.
> 
> CD



Man living alone in woods with only his two dogs for company, has little to no contact to the outside world, suddenly an old, old friend turns up for a visit.  They share a wonderful rustic meal over the fire and talk for hours. 

Friend - "So, how do you do it? Never going into towns. What do you do for supplies?  For example, how do you wash your dishes?"

Man -  "What do you mean - How do I wash my dishes?  I use Soap and Water, of course!  You saw how clean they are." 

Friend - "Yes, they were spotless!  I'll help you clean up, if you'd like." 

Man - " No, no, no...  it's OK.  Soap & Water will do their job.  Here Soap!  Here Water!"


----------



## LPBeier

Now I come by my title very honestly. I make cakes and I have been known to be a maniac once in a while


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...and I have been known to be a maniac once in a while...


Here, *LP*, you can share my new ear worm with me.  Thanks, thanks a lot. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVnqHciXB7Y


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm being VERY careful not to clic on that link CG.  

ARGHH!   I'm afraid it's not working...  already hear it!


----------



## CharlieD

Gosh, I don't even know what i am. Need to post so I can look at my title.


----------

